# Spike report 2011



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, nobody took me up on the offer to hunt together. Shame. I saw ~400 elk with many many spikes(15 or so within 100 yards), shot mine this morning and spent the rest of the day packing him out. 
How is it going for the rest of the world?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive seen lots of Elk but no spikes....


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the report. i have hunted deer with my muzzy for years, I want to try the elk muzzy hunt maybe next year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems that the weather is what makes or breaks it. If there is some snow up high, then the elk are literally everywhere.


----------

